# Mac mini Server ou NAS ?



## lamiredodo (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de vos conseils éclairés pour la création d'un réseau ; désolé si ce sujet à déjà été traité maintes fois : je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur en cherchant (peut-être mal) dans les archives.
Voilà le cahier des charges :
Machines à mettre en réseau : 4 Mac portables et 1 imprimante
Solution Internet : box servant de routeur
Besoins : partage de fichiers, sauvegarde des ordinateurs, stockage de fichiers, partage de ressources type bibliothèque Itunes

Il s'agit d'un Investissement donc dans un premier temps la question budget n'est pas primordial.

J'avais dans un premier temps envisagé la solution mac mini server et on vient de me conseiller plutôt un NAS car "plus puissant, plus performant, plus adaptable, meilleur rapport/qualité prix"...je suis un peu perdu du coup.

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## darkslide (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

Pour ma part, la choix se base sur le nombre d'utilisateurs. Je m'explique; si t'as plusieurs utilisateurs à travers votre réseau, et entre eux il y en à avec des besoins diffèrent en termes de ressources (partage de fichiers, imprimantes etc.), il me semble évident d'aller vers une solution *serveur* pour pouvoir mieux gérer des comptes/autorisations etc.

Si, par contre, tout le monde partage tous les ressources sans problème (réseau maison, par exemple) j'irai vers une solution *NAS* car il n'y à presque rien plus simple à installer, et le O/S lui même est gratuit (Je pense à freeNas). Il suffit de trouver une vielle machine pour l'héberger et hop! 

Le solutions NAS clés-en-main (Comme Iomega) sont aussi très intéressantes...je n'ai un et il gère un serveur FTP, mes imprimantes et un serveur iTunes...


----------



## lamiredodo (8 Mai 2010)

Merci pour cet éclairage.
Il y aurait 4 utilisateurs mais avec les mêmes besoins par contre les fichiers partagés auraient des statuts différents en terme de protection (tout n'est pas accessible à tous).
Je pensais à une solution clé en main pour limiter l'espace de stockage (matériel) et particulièrement au matériel comme celui-ci : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13795/qnap-turbo-station-ts-119-2-to.html


----------



## darkslide (8 Mai 2010)

Ca semble parfaitement adapter à vos besoins, à mon avis. J'ai a peu près la même chose mais avec deux disques interne (en RAID 1) - après avoir perdu pas mal de données un fois suite à une plantage, je mets les disques en RAID partout!

Avec la console d'administration sur mon NAS, je peux aussi gérer les autorisations pour les partages des fichiers. (Alors, pourquoi j'ai acheter un serveur   ????)


----------



## lamiredodo (10 Mai 2010)

Dernière question avant achat : est-ce qu'il est possible de faire du partage d'application avec un NAS ? Je pense notamment au portage d'une base de donnée via un logiciel type FileMaker...


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Mai 2010)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Dernière question avant achat : est-ce qu'il est possible de faire du partage d'application avec un NAS ? Je pense notamment au portage d'une base de donnée via un logiciel type FileMaker...



Bonjour, 
Les deux solutions sont envisageable pour tes besoins. Tu peux gérer les autorisations sur le NAS plus ou moins facilement (ça dépend du NAS : marque, modèle) et le NAS est déjà Raid compliant. 
En revanche, OSX server + Mc Mini sera plus adapté pour les applications à distances car  plus puissant.

Si le prix n'est pas un probleme et que le miroing Raid n'est pas indispensable (on peut d'ailleurs très bien faire des backups avec des logiciels adaptés maintenant), alors je conseillerai la MacMini.
Un NAs pour le reste...


----------



## lamiredodo (26 Mai 2010)

Je me permets de recycler mon message initial...
J'ai donc acquis un QNAP, j'ai fait toute l'installation (je vous passe les détails) et là je voulais commencer à faire le transfert de fichier et vlan, fichier trop long ou caractère non permis : c'est quoi ce bordel !!!
Un problème de formatage, un mauvais paramétrage : là je suis vert.

Je me plonge dans le guide d'utilisation, mais si vous avez un indice : je suis super preneur.


----------



## darkslide (26 Mai 2010)

Regarde d'abord les *noms* des fichiers que vous voulez copier - il se peut que vous avez, par inadvertance bien sur  inclus des caractères que votre NAS n'aime pas (ou plutôt le protocole de copie) - évite les "/" et les " ' ", enfin, reste avec les chiffres et les caractères de l'alphabet...

De plus, si vous avez utiliser des noms de fichiers trop longue...ben, ça s'explique aussi...

Finalement, fait attention au niveau de hiérarchie dans les dossiers - encore une problème potentiel. Si vous avez des sous sous sous sous sous sous dossiers (je me rappel plus mais je pense que c'est à l'ordre de 8, mais peut-être je me trompe) ça aussi peut poser des problèmes.


----------



## lamiredodo (2 Juin 2010)

Ayant 1 TO de données avec des caractères refusés, j'ai continué à chercher une solution : tu avais raison, il s'agit d'un problème de protocole de partage des fichiers. Pour que le NAS accepte tous les caractères, il faut se mettre en afp et non en smp !


----------

